# Collection Specialist with background in Billing



## kterry0474 (May 8, 2013)

We are currently looking for a full time professional employee with a background in collections for our growing OB/GYN practice. We are located in Spring Hill Florida. The hours are Monday - Friday. CPC preferred. Exp. is a must. Also must pass background check and drug screening. 

If you are interested please call me at 352-666-3555 , email your resume to kterry@mygyn.net or fax it to 352-666-3565

Thanks,

Kristin


----------

